# line and leader



## RP03 (Jan 29, 2021)

What lb line and leader is best for inshore fishing off of peers and the beach?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

20 lb monofilament is all you need. You will get a lot of abrasion on the braid surf fishing.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Ocean Master said:


> 20 lb monofilament is all you need. You will get a lot of abrasion on the braid surf fishing.


I never really thought about the abrasion problem from surf fishing with braid. Good thing I sight fish pompano from the pier with jigs instead of drowning shrimp in the surf.


----------



## RP03 (Jan 29, 2021)

I Appreciate the feedback!!!


----------



## TBAR_94 (Aug 6, 2020)

RP03 said:


> What lb line and leader is best for inshore fishing off of peers and the beach?


I fish braid in the surf because I feel like I can cast it further, and it works lures better. 15-20lb braid is what I normally use. For leader I use 15, 30, and 45lb floro or mono depending on what lures I’m using and what fish are around.


----------

